# Camera to print test



## MovingViolations (Jan 6, 2014)

I did not find a thread other than this one for Camera to Print testing. I downloaded this image that Canon makes available here for the 5D MIII. http://web.canon.jp/imaging/eosd/samples/eos5dmk3/downloads/13.jpg

I immediately converted it to a tif with no resizing. Then resized without interpolation to 360 ppi. Next step in one simple moved used the recommended interpolation method to size it at 40x60. Cropped it to 24x60 which is as wide as I can print on an Epson 7900. Made a full 24x60 print on Breathing Color's https://www.breathingcolor.com/action/bc_shop/223/ media. The print is lacking in nothing. Very sharp and no CA. And a small miracle it was taken with the aging 17-40mm f4.0L lens. Regardless of the stats produced favoring Nikon's larger sensors, I'd be hard pressed to believe such as the D610 is better. It certainly lacks the build quality of the 5D MIII. There is no way to post an image to demo this but it is a fact that the 5D MIII is a body that delivers. 

Image #13 from this page is what I used. All the settings given here.

If this is not the proper forum will a mod please move to the right one. This is the first thread I've started.


----------

